# is this a good deal on this call setup



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Is this a good deal at $450.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd say it's a heckuva deal if all is in order.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sure is.... can't usually find them for that!


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I bought it and It will be here tomorow. I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats great deal onthat caller with all the extras to boot. Let us know how you do with it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that a new set or a used set ? If used you may want to look at a new price and compare.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

It is used, but the guy has only had it a couple months, He said it is in like new condition, Only reaseon he sold it is that he is in the military and is getting ready to deploy.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Great deal man. I paid way more for mine!, But I bet money its paid for itself in more way then one already! Mine has been a great investment!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do know you would be happy with it ! They are a great callers and a great company too.

Good luck and have fun !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did it come in??


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

it will be here in the morning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll be waiting for some pics of the animals you call with it.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

if you get it and don't like it you can allways just send it on up to me haha


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

Heading to the post office now to pick it up.


----------



## hoovertx4 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got it, it works perfectly, Now if it would only quit raining, It is suppose to turn to snow, If it does I will be out trying to shoot me a yote.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not raining here. It's supposed to be 83* today I hope Skip brought shorts.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

hoovertx4 said:


> Is this a good deal at $450.
> View attachment 1656


Well its a $600 call, $30 or $40 bad, $30 charger

If you dont like it Ill give you your money back. I have a spitfire and a scorpion. Why not add a fury lol


----------

